# Wild Bill Slingshots



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

Call him the "Rodin of Rhododendron", because Bill Brown (WTBJR on these forums) creates the most unique sling-sculptures that I've ever seen! My four beautiful "Wild Bill Slings" are ,by far, the highlights of my collection, and the most accurate shooters!

Bill not only carefully carves his models with a keen, imaginative sense of artistry, as often displayed in photos here, but also designs them specifically for precise functioning. A new natural Rhodo that he recently crafted for me, for example, has a top pointed prong that actually serves like crosshairs on a scope, which has proven to be as dead-center on target as any rifle I've fired!

New to his already high degree of forksmanship is the special Wild Bill infusion process. Mr, Brown has figured how to seal even old wood from the INSIDE out to impart superior strength, the richest wood grains, and a life time lasting value.

Check this forum in the very near future to be treated with outstanding new portraits (fork-traits??!) by this master craftsman, and to learn of availability of mind-blowing designs and innovations, as Bill builds 'em!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah John, "Rhodo" Do Rock fo sho!!!!







Flatband


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dat a boy Bill!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

John, I appreciate your words. I figure, what good is a pretty and unique slingshot, if it does not shoot well. If it does not shoot well, it is not much more than "fire starter".

Although, I will work with other woods, I do prefer working with Rhododendron, as I never know what the grain/grains will look like and the wood is extremely stable/strong. It takes "fork hits" quite well. I know this from personal experiences.

I am glad that you are enjoying your "Rhodos".

It is 6am and I am getting ready to go on a "Fork Hunt". Hope to harvest some nice pieces with "hidden surprises"

Bill


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

good review! nice one


----------

